# 2012 pathfinder clock will not save time



## carltons (Nov 8, 2013)

When I try to change the time it will not save. I also notices that the radio will randomly reset to a certain station and stay there when you turn off the ignition. Every once in a while it will retain the last station I was on. I have tried using other ignition keys and disconnecting the battery for about a half hour. still no luck


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

check to see if the shipping fuse has been pushed in all the way and does anything else reset like the A/C settings, if auto air, or the trip odometer? It's in the junction box under the driverside and the fuse will be in a strange looking push pin in the center.


----------



## Scrummer (Mar 16, 2018)

New member here. I know this OP is old, but wanted to let everyone know what fixed this same issue on my Pathfinder. The fuse for "Electronics Backup" is such low current that even the slightest corrosion can cause this issue. I applied Ox-Gard (anti-corrosion grease) on the fuse pins and haven't had the issue resurface.


----------



## wjlbass (Feb 24, 2015)

where is this fuse located on a 2009 murano?


----------



## Scrummer (Mar 16, 2018)

wjlbass said:


> where is this fuse located on a 2009 murano?


It's inside on the Pathfinder. I have no idea on a Murano, but inside would be the most likely spot, also.


----------



## F305F (Nov 6, 2019)

carltons said:


> When I try to change the time it will not save. I also notices that the radio will randomly reset to a certain station and stay there when you turn off the ignition. Every once in a while it will retain the last station I was on. I have tried using other ignition keys and disconnecting the battery for about a half hour. still no luck


Had the same problem pull the extended storage fuse for about 5 minutes with pathfinder off push back in and set time, worked for me.


----------



## tracyanders089 (1 mo ago)

Found the real fix!
The audio memory needs cleared via the "secret" self diagnosis!.. start engine, turn radio\audio off, while holding the settings button turn the volume knob at least 40 clicks either way, it will enter the mode, select "confirmation\adjustment" and it should say memory will be cleared or something to that effect, are you sure?
Select yes, back button to exit diagnosis, set your stuff and your done!


----------

